# Shad's Picture Thread



## Shad (Jun 14, 2006)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei
(sub?)adult female


----------



## Shad (Jun 14, 2006)

Eucratoscelus pachypus
female


----------



## Shad (Jun 14, 2006)

Poecilotheria rufilata
L7 male


----------



## Shad (Jun 14, 2006)

Chilobrachys dyscolus


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 14, 2006)

nice. i have not seen that sp. of Chilobrachys yet. Do you have any otehr pictures of it?


----------



## Shad (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks. It’s common species in Russian collections. It was sold as Haplopelma lividum   Other pictures I’ll post later.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 15, 2006)

Very nice photos and spiders


----------



## Shad (Jul 1, 2006)

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Shad (Jul 1, 2006)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## sheepsoup (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow.  You, my friend, are crazy.  Excellent pics.  Please post more.:clap:


----------



## Shad (Jul 2, 2006)

Yes, I'm crazy ;P 
But SHE is REALY crazy


----------



## Shad (Jul 2, 2006)

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Shad (Jul 2, 2006)

Poecilotheria rufilata
female


----------



## BigToach (Jul 2, 2006)

lucky that rufilata didnt use its fangs to help itself get out of that hole.
awesome pictures


----------



## Pandora (Jul 2, 2006)

OMG! This is me in these pics with Ts  He-he, good pics.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 2, 2006)

Are there any Stromatopelma calceatum in either of your collections?  
Nice pics BTW.


----------



## Shad (Jul 2, 2006)

No. But I have Heteroscodra maculata, 14 pokies and other beasts to handle it ;P


----------



## Shad (Jul 2, 2006)

Poecilotheria rufilata on my face


----------



## Shad (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 2, 2006)

*insane*

man did i get goose bumps looking at those pics!!!lol , i must be a big sissy ??? cuzz i dont think i could of done that!!!!!!i hold g pulchra's does that get my man card back???lolgreat pics!!!


----------



## Shad (Jul 4, 2006)

Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## Shad (Jul 15, 2006)

Grammostola rosea Red


----------



## Shad (Jul 15, 2006)

Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## Shad (Jul 15, 2006)

and here you can see videos of handling pokies with me and Pandora:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=711690&postcount=53


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 15, 2006)

Impressive. 
I just had to watch the rufilata handling video...that's a very nice spider, and quite different from the other poecs. I just may have to get one...*sigh*

Curious, what gender spider is being used for most of the handling vids and pics? Do you notice a difference?
Do the poecs handle like an avic for the most part? Do they stay on your hands and rarely jump off? Will they jump back to their homes if they can smell it nearby?(my avics do this). 
And finally, have you been bitten, and what do you think caused the spider to do this? You two are obviously very comfortable with your spiders, its very nice to see! The animals look pretty calm too.
Cheers
D.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jul 15, 2006)

Fantastic pics! Your ornata looks great!!


----------



## regalis (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey shad.On that video..am.. when is P.rufilata  in threat position.. Omg that isn't funny you know..playing with hand in front of her


----------



## Pandora (Jul 16, 2006)

I answered questions soz I handled that spiders.

*Dragoon!*


			
				Dragoon said:
			
		

> Curious, what gender spider is being used for most of the handling vids and pics? Do you notice ?


All of Ts are females, but in general I hadn't noticed a difference in behaviour of both genders.



> Do the poecs handle like an avic for the most part? Do they stay on your hands and rarely jump off? Will they jump back to their homes if they can smell it nearby?(my avics do this).


Pokies aren't like avics in any event, especially in handling  
Pokies are more nervous, they are "touch-me-nots"  When I handle them, they run along my hands like on the overheated surface and always ready to jump. If I don't move, they are calming.
And they almost always try to turn to its home.



> And finally, have you been bitten, and what do you think caused the to do this? You two are obviously very comfortable with your spiders, its very nice to see! The animals look pretty calm too.


I have been bitten several times and now I know why spiders do that   They bite if I tease them very emphatically and long and when I press on they too much. And I just don't do that 

*regalis*,  I played with rufilata very peacefully


----------



## MarkusGrosskopf (Jul 19, 2006)

very nice pics, very beautiful T's...


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 19, 2006)

I dont understand how people can feel the need to put a tarantula on their face  What happen if you get bite on the eye ? Say good bye to your eye heh   be carefull my friend


----------



## Shad (Jul 19, 2006)

Heh! I have two eyes  
I know, it’s dangerous, but.. I like it..


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 19, 2006)

You wont say that if you get a glass eye ... anyway ... im not here to tell you what to do right ? youre not a kid


----------



## Shad (Aug 23, 2006)

Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## Shad (Aug 23, 2006)

Haplopelma lividum


----------



## Shad (Aug 23, 2006)

Avicularia metallica


----------



## Shad (Aug 23, 2006)

Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## Apophis (Aug 24, 2006)

:drool: Extremely nice pictures!!


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 24, 2006)

Shad said:
			
		

>


that is a badass picture!

i should have guessed it was pandora in the other pics... how many crazy Russian girls are out there?

good stuff 

and it's really hard to explain why it is so much fun to put something venomous on your face... it just is =P


----------



## Camberwell (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi there,

I'v had a theory on how you guys get these T's on your face with no aparent problems......

I noticed your from russia, Is it cold in your house by any chance??

would it be the same as say putting a T in the fridge to slow it down??

just a thought

Camberwell


----------



## Steffen (Aug 25, 2006)

sick4x4 said:
			
		

> man did i get goose bumps looking at those pics!!!lol , i must be a big sissy ??? cuzz i dont think i could of done that!!!!!!i hold g pulchra's does that get my man card back???lolgreat pics!!!


Well you don't need to be a man to get bitten by a pokie... that just takes a fool.


----------



## dven (Nov 16, 2006)

nice. my favorite pokie


----------



## harmroelf (Nov 17, 2006)

Am i the only one who notices that it totally sucks to treat your tarantula's this way? No matter how much experience you have, this is DANGEROUS. And it is stressfull for your spiders.
Less experienced spiderkeepers may copy this behaviour, this is very irresponsibel, and so on!

I like your spiders, but please do normal.


----------

